# GetSassed Kindle Clutch E-Reader Case - now with REVIEW + pics!!



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone own one of these? I've purchased mine already, but I was curious if anyone had any opinions on it. The padding sounds to be about the same as BorsaBella (padded fleece). It has 2 pockets on the front and comes with a cute little key fob, for $26 (+$4 shipping in the US). You can also add a pocket to the back for $4. It's fully washable. For those interested, the seller is custom making me one with a pink apples and pears print:

Updated 3/18 with review + pics!!

Fully customized Kindle Clutch with 2 front pockets and free keyfob. $26 + 4 shipping (US).
















As you can see, the Kindle *definitely* fits in the case with a cover on (shown here with the new M-Edge Kindle 2 Sleeve in pebbled fushia genuine leather). In fact, if you would prefer to store it in there "naked", you would probably have to request it a bit smaller. Mine had no cover for around a week and survived in my purse fine, but I don't think that there is enough padding to cushion it if it were to fall while inside. The lining is a beautiful Kona cotton print. The padding is slightly thinner than Borsa Bella's, but not by much. It's a really cute case, I love it!!

Be sure to visit [email protected] and drop her a line to discuss construction on your custom Kindle Clutch. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to say those are pretty cute.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That is very cute! I can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

Great price!  Love the extra pockets.  
Let us know how you like it.

Cheri


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

that is way cute! I wish it had a long strap tho! Going to check em out...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great designs and colors


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cute and colorful!  Hope you'll post a review after you receive yours


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

So cute, I'm assuming they wouldn't fit the kindle with a cover on?  They would be great though for a quick outing.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> So cute, I'm assuming they wouldn't fit the kindle with a cover on? They would be great though for a quick outing.


It's darling, but I'd be amazed if it fit with most covers on. This one is 7.5" x 9", the Borsa Bella travel bags are 8"x10". And I know my Oberon was a snug fit (but not too tight) in the BB version--losing another half inch would mean at best it would take a fair amount of effort to pull out. My Noreve is the same, just a tiny bit looser. The Mivizu sleek would probably be the one cover I have that would fit into this version, and it's the least protective of the batch. Still, it's better than nothing.

I'd also want a longer strap. The wristlet just isn't that useful on these if you're using them as a standalone purse/bag.

On either, I just don't find the padding alone to be enough protection for a bare naked Kindle screen, so I think being able to house it in a cover first is vital.

Please DO post when you get yours, it will be interesting to see what you think when it arrives!


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Im pretty sure these are completely customizable.  Any dimension you like.  So take measurements of your kindle WITH your cover and send it to the creator.  I imagine they would lengthen the strap if you paid a dollar or few more.  This is off the Etsy site and these people are handmaking this stuff most of the time.  Alot of this stuff is PER ORDER! 

I *HEART* Etsy!


----------



## cwitter (Feb 12, 2010)

Super cute! I've seen lots of ebook covers for sale on Etsy. Great place to look. I just have such a hard time actually selecting one!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I sent her a convo on etsy asking about the size, and here is what she said:

_Hello,

It should fit with most cases, there is room on each side bigger then just the kindle for this reason.

If you would like to make sure, please send me the closed measurments of the kindle inside the case. I will double check it for you.

Thank you 
Terri-_


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are neat - and the price is right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

So cute, I'm assuming they wouldn't fit the kindle with a cover on


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> So cute, I'm assuming they wouldn't fit the kindle with a cover on


prolly not


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> prolly not


Someone convo'd the creator above and she said if you're not sure, to take down the dimensions and she'd check to see if it was big enough. And as someone else said, etsy sellers are usually really good about accommodating custom requests! 

I'll be getting mine early next week, I'll post a review in here once it comes.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

updated with review and pics!!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I much prefer a zipper to velcro.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

yeah, zipper stays shut


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

unless you're shaking it upside down aggressively, I doubt velcro's gonna come loose. but everyone has their preference.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Ordered a case sunday and got it today. I have a K1 in an M-edge case with a light. It is a little tight fit but it does fit. It is a beautiful case. I was going to have her make one from the fabrics that was on the fabric website she listed but all of that I wanted were of course out of stock.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh I really love this! Super cute. Thanks so much for sharing pictures!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A couple of times on this thread the question of it fitting with a cover on.  The pictures show it with and M-Edge sleeve and then later the other pictures showed a K1 with a cover, so there is no doubt that it fits.  If you measure your cover and compare to the dimensions and the bag is just a little bigger than the cover, it should fit.  Doesn't hurt to tell the maker what dimensions your cover is, though.

The Borsa Bella bag I have has extra space in it with the Oberon cover on.  It was ordered originally for the K1 with M-Edge Executive cover, which is bigger than an Oberon.  BB has the option of that bigger bag because of the M-Edge Executive being bigger.

This is the first time I've seen this thread, but I skimmed it all the way through.  Hadn't heard of this particular bag before.  Very pretty.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

The owner is extremely nice. She will make it to what ever size you want it. This was one of her pre-made bag. when the fabric shop gets the other fabric that I liked I am planning to ask her to make it slightly larger. If I upgrade to the K2 then the size thing will not be as big of a problem. The pockets are great in the front. I would like it a little bigger since my phone and MP3 player is a little thicker. I think having the flap come down post the pockets would be a great addition. I like this as an option to carry mine around. I have knocked a kindle out of my purse and it did break when it hit the ground. I just like that I can hook it to my purse strap. The problem is that there are so few companies still producing cases or covers for K1s. I love some the thinner covers from M-edge but they have no intension on making anything for K1s. I do have a flip case from ebay that I have not tried with the pouch. I just don't like using it because it turns my keys black.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

krissynae said:


> Ordered a case sunday and got it today. I have a K1 in an M-edge case with a light. It is a little tight fit but it does fit. It is a beautiful case. I was going to have her make one from the fabrics that was on the fabric website she listed but all of that I wanted were of course out of stock.


very modern, i like it


----------

